
Does the future of mobile games lie with machine learning? - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/08/machine.html
======
ffpip
Google Stadia said they would introduce 'negative latency' for all games.

ie, they would predict what a user would do on their servers, before the user
ask the server to perform that action from their own device

